# I want children, but my husband does not



## angeleyes (Jul 29, 2008)

I'v been married a little over 8 years. I want to have at least one child, but my husband does not. Sometimes I feel that it is my fault for not having a child sooner. Every time the subject comes up, my husband gets in a bad mood and does not want to talk about it. I let it go because I don't want to upset him. I don't know what to do. We were both young when we got married and I never made it a point that I wanted children, I figured that with time they would come. We never discussed having children even though we dated for 3 years, engaged 1 and now married for 8 years.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

this is a very difficult situation for you to be in.
it really doesnt sound like he wants childrens.
unfortunately you either need to look at one of two options.
remain with your hubby and probably childless or actually move on.
i know this sounds harsh , but this is the harsh reality of life.
i had a colleague in work, desperate for children. 
hubby ws just a no no.he ws adamant.
n e way it ws her desire to have a child that pushed the marriage towards it end.
husband said no children and this was actually discussed b 4 marriage, but she thought she could persuade him. it wasnt meant to b.
she met someone whilst divorcing and caught within 2 months . she is now extremely happily with a little boy on his way.
she is about 30 weeks pregnant.
she says it ws her desire to be a mother that she realised she just could not share her husbands ideas of a childless marriage.


----------



## nidal (Jun 30, 2008)

hi..
what women need to achieve a better life and enjoy the real life ..
1- lover (hubby) .. to fulfill the affection and passion and love desire.
2- child .. to fulfill the MOTHERHOOD desire ...

so , it is so strange that some one want to prevent you from your basic BASIC needs to get alive , to feel as woman , as human and as mother ....

why he do not want ? so strange ...Is it not great to be a father and enjoy playing with my child ? he has no such emotions !! then he is ill ..

any how ... you must force him or divorce him ...to be a mother is more great and enjoying than to be a wife (with control and limits) .. it is the god's gift .. do you refuse it !!! many people spend their lives and money on the hope of getting only one day that some one call them "mother ...father ...mom ...dad "

justean gave you the right answer which I totally agree.

Good luck
Nidal


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Angel,

I would not go along with forcing him, but the divorce option sounds about right.

Having kids is a huge commitment, and if he does not want them, and you coerce him, you will have a very angry hubby on your hands!

There are plenty of men out there who want kids. Your biological clock is ticking, his isn't. If he changes his mind in 40 years time - no problem for him. But you will have stopped producing eggs long before then.

I think there are few sights nicer than a woman with a huge bump on her tummy, and you know it.  Follow your heart.


----------

